# Createprocess () returned 2 error message



## Dezzieflames (May 5, 2017)

Daughter downloaded exe game and when we try and open it the error message createprocess() returned 2 shows up.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Let's eschew the guessing game. If you download and run the TSG System Information Utility on the affected PC and post the results back here, this will give us an idea of the hardware & software.

What's the name of the game and where did your daughter download it from originally?


----------



## Dezzieflames (May 5, 2017)

lochlomonder said:


> Let's eschew the guessing game. If you download and run the TSG System Information Utility on the affected PC and post the results back here, this will give us an idea of the hardware & software.
> 
> What's the name of the game and where did your daughter download it from originally?


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU N3710 @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 76 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3921 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (417 GB Free);
Motherboard: Acer, Aspire R3-131T
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

game is Helloneighbor , download was directly from helloneighborgame.com


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

The machine doesn't meet minimum system requirements with respect to the processor, RAM, and graphics. You can read the specs on the Steam page at the bottom.


----------



## Dezzieflames (May 5, 2017)

lochlomonder said:


> The machine doesn't meet minimum system requirements with respect to the processor, RAM, and graphics. You can read the specs on the Steam page at the bottom.


Ok, thankyou for getting back to me so quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

You're welcome


----------

